# Freezing temp in forecast



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

So we're getting a freak cold weather event on Wednesday and of course I have already opened my irrigation system for the season.

Forecasted low of 30F / -1C albeit only for a few brief hours before warming up again.

Trying to decide if I need to go through all the hassle of blowing out my lines. Wondering if instead I can run my system periodically during this time to make sure water isn't stagnant, bring in fresh (warmer) water from the city supply?

Any thoughts?


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

davegravy said:


> So we're getting a freak cold weather event on Wednesday and of course I have already opened my irrigation system for the season.
> 
> Forecasted low of 30F / -1C albeit only for a few brief hours before warming up again.
> 
> ...


Nah, your soil temps won't get anywhere close to the air temperature even if it's for a new days around freezing. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

rotolow said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > So we're getting a freak cold weather event on Wednesday and of course I have already opened my irrigation system for the season.
> ...


Oops I obviously should have mentioned I have an above ground system (though I used rigid tubing not flex hose).


----------

